# H80i wird nicht erkannt.



## ZuitUp (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo Forum Team 

Ich habe nun meinen PC zusammen gebaut und der läuft bis auf 1 Problem super. Das Problem bezieht sich auf die H80i die zwar momentan mit den default Einstellungen läuft, jdeoch von der Corsair Link Software nicht erkannt wird.
Bis jetzt habe ich schon einiges versucht:
1.) unterschiedliche Software Versionen vom Corsair Link installiert. ( 2.2 - 2.5 Beta)
2.) das USB Kabel intern an unterschiedlichen USB Port angesteckt und auch schon außerhalb des Gehäuses versucht.
3.) Geräte Manager nach der H80i durchsucht, hier fand ich einen anderen Forumthread der darauf hinweist, dass Windows das Gerät erkennen sollte, bevor man die Software installiert. hier der Link

Die H80i läuft im moment mit 2 Noctua NF-F12 und die LEDs leuchten auch wie sie es sollten. 
Bin leider mit meinem Latein am Ende und weiß nicht wo sonst noch der Fehler hier liegen könnte...

Mein System:
I7 4770K
H80i
Asus Formula VI
16GB Corsair Vengeance 2400
GTX 780Ti
Xonar Phoebius
Graphite 600T


----------



## BloodyAngel (22. Februar 2014)

Der Fehler liegt hier anscheinend wirklich in der Software ansich....

Es gibt tausende User die genau dieses Problem haben....was das Corsair Forum ja auch sehr gut dokumentiert....

Ich selbst hab auch drunter gelitten und eines schönen Tages nachdem ich eine Weile einfach leicht genervt damit gelebt habe funktionierte die Software dann plötzlich ohne dass ich Änderungen vorgenommen habe von einem Tag auf den anderen tadellos. 

Bei mir wurde wochenlang die Drehzahl der Lüfter nicht angezeigt und war entsprechend nicht regelbar... 

Du kannst wirklich nur die Tipps auf dem Forum versuchen manche haben Glück und es bringt was... bei mir war das auch alles nicht Zielführend... 

Meine Softwareversion ist die : 2.4.4948 läuft nun seit Wochen wie sie soll... 

Leider kann ich Dir wirklich nicht plausibel sagen warum sie eine Weile nicht korrekt funktionierte... ich hab nachdem ich mich 2 Tage lang mit den ganzen Tipps aus dem Forum und unterschiedlichen Softwareversionen gequaelt habe... und keinen Erfolg hatte ... damit abgefunden... die Temps sind ja so oder so in Ordnung aber klar wäre schon schön wenn man richtig regeln könnt und korrekt ausgelesen werden würde!

Was für Temps erreichst du eigentlich wenn mit Prime95 oder ähnlichem mal 100% CPU Load anlegst?!


----------



## ZuitUp (22. Februar 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Mich wundert es bis jetzt nur, dass ich schon fasst alles ausprobiert habe, aber bei Windows auch noch nie einen Eintrag von der H80i gab. Was ja bedeutet, dass diese sich noch nie über das USB Kabel versucht hat sich zu verbinden. Hierbei wurden schon insgesamt 3 unterschiedliche Kabeln verwendet...

Aber gut ich werde mir dann mal deine Versionsnummer installieren und darauf hoffen, dass es dann endlich irgendwann mal hinhaut.

Ich hab den Stresstest einmal eine halbe Stunde laufen lassen und die Temperaturen lagen durchschnittlich auf 68,5° maximal haben sie kurzzeitig 73° erreicht. Im Idle Bereich liegen die bei max 30°


----------



## BloodyAngel (22. Februar 2014)

Das ist doch ganz nett... hast du deinen Prozi "geköpft" gehabt und die WLP ausgetauscht oder ist er "out of the box"?

Bei mir wird die H80i im Gerätemanager als HID-konformes Benutzersteuergerät angezeigt wenn ich nun spontan nicht irre kann ich aber nachher nochmal nachschauen.

Ich drück Dir die Daumen dass du es hin kriegst... Wie gesagt bei mir lief es einst plötzlich von selbst ohne dat ich noch was gemacht hab... ist schon merkwürdig und echt viele haben diese Probleme  Da sollte Corsair endlich auch mal ansetzen...


----------



## ZuitUp (22. Februar 2014)

Ich hab die Noctua NT-NH1 verwendet und nicht die von Corsair. Ansonsten hab ich an der CPU bis jetzt noch nichts gemacht. 
Die Temperaturen erscheinen mir jedoch doch etwas hoch, da bleibt mir fürs übertakten nicht viel an Spielraum, oder?

ich werde jetzt auch einmal versuchen das Problem direkt an Corsair zu vermitteln,  vielleicht geht es so ja schneller


----------



## BloodyAngel (22. Februar 2014)

Hast du die Lüfter direkt getauscht oder dir auch mal die Klangkulisse mit den Corsair Lüftern angehört? 
Spiel auch mit dem Gedanken die noch gegen was leiseres zu tauschen.... 

Was mir aufgefallen ist... beim ersten Einbau waren die Temps auch recht schnell recht hoch... bei mir lag es daran dass der Anpressdruck nicht ausreichend war.... hatte das bemerkt als ich per Hand etwas druck ausgeübt hatte auf die Pumpe / Cpu da gingen die Temps direkt merklich tiefer.... also hatte ich sie nochmal komplett aus und eingebaut  und dann saß sie richtig mit genug Druck.

Mein Ivy Bridge i-5 ist moderat übertaktet gerade mit 4,2 Ghz und hat bei Prime95 Volllast Temps im Bereich 58-60 Grad. 
Der Prozi ist aber auch geköpft und hat Prolimatec PK-3 WLP verpasst bekommen. Damit du mal vergleichen kannst. 

Empfinde deine Temps im Bereich bis fast 73 ein Stück zu hoch... vielleicht auch mal den Anpressdruck nochmal Checken....


----------



## ZuitUp (22. Februar 2014)

Ja hatte die Corsair Lüfter für eine Woche drinnen, aber die kamen einem Düsenjet gleich...
Zumindest beim zocken und beim starten habe ich die selbst durch meine gut gedämpften kopfhörer durchgehört. Die Nocstuas NF F12 sind dafür absolut leise, meiner meinung nach zu leise denn ich höre nicht ob sie bei Vollast auch wriklich mehr drehen, bzw ist meinem empfinden nach einfach du wenig Luft die da durchgedrückt wird. 

Danke werde es mal mit dem Anpressdruck versuchen, bzw auch einmal die Lüfter übers Motherboard anstekcen und dort einmal auf 100% gehen, vllt gibts es dann einen Unterschied


----------



## BloodyAngel (22. Februar 2014)

Ja gute Idee probier da mal rum.... die Corsair Lüfter hab ich per Software im Quiet Mode da drehen sie mit 900 und sind ruhig... die Kühlleistung ändert sich mit höhrer Drehzahl auch nur ganz minimal und ja... dann hoeren die sich echt übel an wie Jetturbinen hehe...
Hast du bei den Temps einen unterschied gehabt zwischen CorsairLüftern und den Noc's? 
Ich drück die Daumen dass es klappt. Und lass von Dir hören wie es sich entwickelt! 

LG


----------



## Jack2000Berlina (24. April 2014)

Ja die Standard Lüfter sind soo laut da ist ein Düsen triebwerk noch leise  .... ich finde die sollten die Systeme ohne lüfter verkaufen weil die sowas von sinnlos sind . Ich habe mir die nf-p12 bestellt mal gucken wie die so sind im vergleich .


----------



## rackcity (29. April 2014)

habe so so gemacht:

die corsair tools komplett runter geschmissen
reboot
die neuste corsair beta version installiert + firmware update
reboot
works

ansonsten wenn die lüfter nicht angezeigt werden und es keine hilfe brachte

die corsair tools komplett runter hauen
pc ausschalten
den stecker noch einmal neu verbinden 
booten


----------

